
Reddit Alien in CSS - duck
http://www.timbormans.com/code/reddit-alien-css/
======
artmageddon
A very small part of me thought that the look of disappointment on the alien's
face in IE 7 / 8 was a joke, so I'm highly amused that that's actually how it
actually appears on those browsers(well, I tried it in 7, anyway).

